# Looks Flexy???



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

LOOKS FLEXY!

So whats the deal behind this? I know its some sort of joke, but how did it start? I need a little mtbr.com history lesson.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

u got me i was gonna ask too


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man your post looks flexy


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

pride in age.

What does it mean

i get the vibe that is has to do with single pivots and their tendency to have side to side play and "flex"

is that completely wrong?

or heading there?


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

does this thread come in root beer?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

PepperJester said:


> does this thread come in root beer?


rootbeer is faster


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

my tendency is to say that pivot slop is a feature and not considered flex.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

cactuscorn said:


> my tendency is to say that pivot slop is a feature and not considered flex.


Hey yeah, its like lateral suspension travel.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

No bigger insult to somebody's dh rig than to declare that it looks flexy, basically calling somebody's bike a *****.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

ok so it is bad

But what qualities make somthing flexy?

pivot slop?


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> rootbeer is faster


rootbeer have more shimzzz.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

yakmastermax said:


> ok so it is bad
> 
> But what qualities make somthing flexy?
> 
> pivot slop?


It can be from pivot slop. Or just poor frame design. Longer stays or links tend to have flex more then shorter ones as forces applied to them have move leverage.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

What qualifies to make somthing flexy is mostly how ugly it is.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

we have a winner!


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

If I do recall Scuba yellow was the most flexy of them all!


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

ive only seen it at ridemonkey. guess they got it from here


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Captain Snakebite said:


> LOOKS FLEXY!
> 
> So whats the deal behind this? I know its some sort of joke, but how did it start? I need a little mtbr.com history lesson.


your cables must not be flexy, I guess


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

> Hey yeah, its like lateral suspension travel.


That's important stuff... an often overlooked benefit of wal-mart bikes as well.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Captain Snakebite said:


> LOOKS FLEXY!
> 
> So whats the deal behind this? I know its some sort of joke, but how did it start? I need a little mtbr.com history lesson.


Actually, it is a combo of "fly" (or flawless) and "sexy". It is a complement, but has been misused so much that it is almost it's own antonym... and the beginning of many stupid arguments. You know, somebody says "looks flexy" and then someone says "what the hell are you, an engineer?" And guy #2 is totally missing the point....

But when it is misused (that POS looks flexy... referring to a walmart bike or something), nobody argues because they are talking about frame flex.

Cables are always flexy... but some are flexier than others...


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> Actually, it is a combo of "fly" (or flawless) and "sexy". It is a complement, but has been misused so much that it is almost it's own antonym... and the beginning of many stupid arguments. You know, somebody says "looks flexy" and then someone says "what the hell are you, an engineer?" And guy #2 is totally missing the point....
> 
> But when it is misused (that POS looks flexy... referring to a walmart bike or something), nobody argues because they are talking about frame flex.
> 
> Cables are always flexy... but some are flexier than others...


dare i say it? 

ur post looks flexy


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

cactuscorn said:


> my tendency is to say that pivot slop is a feature and not considered flex.


Pivot slop! Now I have a term to use for when the rear end of my old Trek Y3 is all over the place. That term describes it perfectly. :thumbsup:

Damn lateral movement. :madmax:


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

This thread needs more shimz


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

StinkyFTW said:


> This thread needs more shimz


MOAR!!


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

What's the deal with "shimzzzz"? I kinda knew the story behind flexy, but shimzz, no idea.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

bacon11 said:


> What's the deal with "shimzzzz"? I kinda knew the story behind flexy, but shimzz, no idea.


You need moar of them


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

As a mtbr forum noob relatively speaking, I'm learning much from this thread. I don't even know what 'shimzzz' means, but it sounds funny. I'm getting flashbacks from when I first got the internet about 7 years ago and asked what 'lol' meant. Good times. Innocent times.


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

New one....WTF is "Root Beer"


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

no one has lowered this thread to 178mm?


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

saturnine said:


> no one has lowered this thread to 178mm?


You didn't. You just, like, tripled the amount of shimz we need.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

very helpful people on this site...

flex is the lateral movement of the swingarm of a bike. some single pivots have ridonkulous flex, like my old school weyless 67 but on the other hand, my current morewood, also a single pivot, has next to none.

my iron horse sgs had the same deal, but i fixed it


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

help is for sissies


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

Captain Snakebite said:


> New one....WTF is "Root Beer"


Its a frame color that Santa Cruz used to have


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

and then there were four


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

the f*ck is shimmzz?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

justcheckin said:


> the f*ck is shimmzz?


Don't worry about it


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

haha priceless


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think "looks flexy" "does it come in rootbeer" and "moar shimz" all came from over on ridemonkey. 

E-riders would say "looks flexy" when a person would show a new bike, for example, somebody posts a picture of the new santa cruz driver 8, and without any knowledge of how the bearings/bushings/swingarm/tubeset is put together, they would say "looks flexy" to show their disdain for it, and show how e-tough the were. It became a standing joke making fun of stupid e-riders, and now people say it when they want to say "I have no idea how this works, but I want to comment"

"Does it come in rootbeer" comes from the same e-riders. Rootbeer was a popular mountain bike color for awhile, and everybody needed to have it. It became the joke question when a company would unvail their new bikes. 

Moar shimz was coined by dropmachine.com (poster on ridemonkey, also runs an online mag.) in a thread about the BOS S.toy, making fun of MTBR's very own Jeyam. Socket (from ridemonkey/farkin) posted an incredibly good/detailed review of the shock, and jayem, who's only ever ridden AVY and has a giant hardon for AVY, immediately started flipping out saying that avy was the best and that he should compare it to AVY, not the DHX5.He then pointed out that craig at avy has literally oodles of shims sitting around to make really uber good custom shimstacks. dropmachine.com photoshoped a fat kid getting christmas presents shouting, with the caption "MOAR SHIMMMZZ"

The end.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

William42 said:


> I think "looks flexy" "does it come in rootbeer" and "moar shimz" all came from over on ridemonkey.
> 
> E-riders would say "looks flexy" when a person would show a new bike, for example, somebody posts a picture of the new santa cruz driver 8, and without any knowledge of how the bearings/bushings/swingarm/tubeset is put together, they would say "looks flexy" to show their disdain for it, and show how e-tough the were. It became a standing joke making fun of stupid e-riders, and now people say it when they want to say "I have no idea how this works, but I want to comment"
> 
> ...


Party pooper. You spoiled the fun.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Party pooper. You spoiled the fun.


My boss gave me a weird look because I was laughing so hard. I still don't get the 178mm one though.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bxxr ridr, here on mtbr, a 16 year old from the UK, asked if you could lower a boxxer to 178mm to match the rear travel on his orange patriot. A bunch of people pointed out it would be easy to lower it to 180, but that he would have to cut a custom shim to get that extra 2mm. He was insistent that it needed to match, and everybody pointed out there was absolutely no functional difference. It became a standing joke for pinkbike stupidity here on MTBR.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

I wish I had more biker friends. No one is going to understand these memes if I use them. I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

William42 said:


> I think "looks flexy" "does it come in rootbeer" and "moar shimz" all came from over on ridemonkey.
> 
> E-riders would say "looks flexy" when a person would show a new bike, for example, somebody posts a picture of the new santa cruz driver 8, and without any knowledge of how the bearings/bushings/swingarm/tubeset is put together, they would say "looks flexy" to show their disdain for it, and show how e-tough the were. It became a standing joke making fun of stupid e-riders, and now people say it when they want to say "I have no idea how this works, but I want to comment"
> 
> ...


you're like the bike forum historian.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

*The real question is did William42 take entirely too long to look up the exact post situation or does he just remember odd forum joke origins.*

This post was brought to you by the number 178 and the color rootbeer.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cable0guy said:


> What's wrong with being flexy?


I'm in 
Love


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

William42 said:


> I think "looks flexy" "does it come in rootbeer" and "moar shimz" all came from over on ridemonkey.
> 
> E-riders would say "looks flexy" when a person would show a new bike, for example, somebody posts a picture of the new santa cruz driver 8, and without any knowledge of how the bearings/bushings/swingarm/tubeset is put together, they would say "looks flexy" to show their disdain for it, and show how e-tough the were. It became a standing joke making fun of stupid e-riders, and now people say it when they want to say "I have no idea how this works, but I want to comment"
> 
> ...


rootbeer was way back in 2002


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

At first I was blind but now I can SEEEE!!


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

seafoam in the new rootbeer/raw/pink


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

bacon11 said:


> What's the deal with "shimzzzz"? I kinda knew the story behind flexy, but shimzz, no idea.


"shimzzzz" is the sound your jewels make on the knobbies in pic #2 here.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

William42 said:


> I think "looks flexy" "does it come in rootbeer" and "moar shimz" all came from over on ridemonkey.
> 
> E-riders would say "looks flexy" when a person would show a new bike, for example, somebody posts a picture of the new santa cruz driver 8, and without any knowledge of how the bearings/bushings/swingarm/tubeset is put together, they would say "looks flexy" to show their disdain for it, and show how e-tough the were. It became a standing joke making fun of stupid e-riders, and now people say it when they want to say "I have no idea how this works, but I want to comment"
> 
> ...


If you are going to tell the story, tell the correct story. I called out what I thought was a pretty biased/lacking review on the BOS shock(claimed product stood above shocks like CCDB and Avalanche without anything to back it up, as rest of the review compared it to the DHX), and we began discussing the merits of different shocks. A guy with the handle of General Lee claimed that Avalanche " has 2, maybe 3 standard settings they apply to a shock based on a predetermined set of parameters", which is hugely incorrect, as avalanche varies the high/low adjuster force, the main shim stack with far more than 2-3 standard settings, the bottom-out bumper, IFP height and pressure, and so on. Then of course we had to claim that Avalanche had "moar shims" than 2-3. That's when it started.

For the record, I've owned at least one of each of these: Fastraxx, Vanilla R, Vanilla RL, Vanilla RC, RP3, RP23, DHX Air, DHX Coil, Stratos Helix Expert, 5th element, Romic, Noleen, Curnutt, Avalanche. I also have plenty of time on others.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't believe nobody has linked http://www.moarshimz.com yet.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

This thread is full of quotable's for signature's.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

njhcx4xlife said:


> I can't believe nobody has linked http://www.moarshimz.com yet.


MOAR BERMZ LESS TURNZ


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

You are all way too flexy for this thread.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

ridefreeride said:


> dare i say it?
> 
> ur post looks flexy


I believe I originally read it on pinkbike or ridemonkey...

http://flexy.urbanup.com/3127260

Although I wouldn't completely disagree with William42... but I'm pretty sure some 13 year olds were throwing it around (pinkbike?) as a complement before it caught on as an insult... BECAUSE as a complement it sounded so stupid to someone who didn't know what it meant.



William42 said:


> E-riders would say "looks flexy" when a person would show a new bike, for example, somebody posts a picture of the new santa cruz driver 8, and without any knowledge of how the bearings/bushings/swingarm/tubeset is put together, they would say "looks flexy" to show their disdain for it, and show how e-tough the were. It became a standing joke making fun of stupid e-riders, and now people say it when they want to say "I have no idea how this works, but I want to comment"


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

You have to admit, some of those bikes actually were flexy.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

they used too many shimmz thats why their so flexy


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

This thread is lacking in shimz. We need 178 moar!


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This thread is lacking in shimz. We need 178 moar!


 you should say "This FLEXY thread is lacking shimz. we need 178 moar!"


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Was there once a photo to start this thread?


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

nope. just someone decided to say it looked flexy. which it is. could use a few moar shimz to stiffen her up


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

justcheckin said:


> nope. just someone decided to say it looked flexy. which it is. could use a few moar shimz to stiffen her up


MOAR SHIMZ??? If we lower the thread to 178, we could compensate for how flexy it is, that is, if we can get the custom shimz required for such a height.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

nicely put^^^ a tad flexy on the grammar


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

justcheckin said:


> nicely put^^^ a tad flexy on the grammar


I'll shim it up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

StinkyFTW said:


> I'll shim it up.


Up?! I thought it was established that this thread must be lowered to 178mm.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Sneeck said:


> This thread is full of quotable's for signature's.


too late:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

This thread Needs more white.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr.P said:


> This thread Needs more white.


You mean Rootbeer.


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

StinkyFTW said:


> You mean Rootbeer.


If we can procure some white shimz in order to lower the thread to the point where it is submerged in 178mm of rootbeer, I think we'll be set.... provided, of course, the finished assembly is not at all flexy.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

Tenacious Turtle said:


> If we can procure some white shimz in order to lower the thread to the point where it is submerged in 178mm of rootbeer, I think we'll be set.... provided, of course, the finished assembly is not at all flexy.


that right there....was F***in priceless!

but seriously. if we could get some of this right here were good to go


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

Tenacious Turtle said:


> If we can procure some white shimz in order to lower the thread to the point where it is submerged in 178mm of rootbeer, I think we'll be set.... provided, of course, the finished assembly is not at all flexy.


that right there....was F***in priceless!

but seriously. if we could get some of this right here were good to go


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

justcheckin said:


> that right there....was F***in priceless!
> 
> but seriously. if we could get some of this right here were good to go


My god, I just realized I have shimz and A&W rootbeer RIGHT HERE at my desk. Is it faster than it was before those items were there? Or do I need to drop it to 178mm? Because that would severely limit leg room.


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

Ew, a 178mm desk would be insufferable.

A side note: Anyone heard the new Lil' Shim album?


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

No, it doesn't have moar shimz yet, so it's still full travel with lil shims.

Root beer is a drink, CptSnakebite. They make it in the same colour as some bike frames. It can be used to lower forks. Many forks. Like the forks on my bike.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I'm in
> Love


You would need a step stool, shorty.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sorry guys, but if this thread doesn't get lowered to AT LEAST 178 in the next few minutes I'm going to have to contact the Shimz Corporation and get the thread removed:


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve.E said:


> I'm sorry guys, but if this thread doesn't get lowered to AT LEAST 178 in the next few minutes I'm going to have to contact the Shimz Corporation and get the thread removed:


Haha. I found that the other night and forgot to post it. Good one. They certainly be able to supply us with MOAR SHIMZ.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

You guys are so off. What this thread needs is...


----------



## cdirte (Mar 25, 2009)

i was told that you dont even need shimz to lower it to 178mm....just swap out the fork oil with rootbeer


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Coupla seconds in Photoshop and...


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

...and then when no one was looking shims and rootbeer made a deal to kill 178mm while he was sleeping.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Misuse of an inside joke by people who weren't there when it happened rarely makes something funnier. Combination with other inside jokes in such a fashion is even less likely to be funny. 

This thread is a perfect example of that. The moment is over. let it go.


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

^^^ Shim up your happy levels!


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

William42 said:


> let it go.


NEVER


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

easy, this is flexy 










and here we have 178mm of travel


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

William42 said:


> Misuse of an inside joke by people who weren't there when it happened rarely makes something funnier. Combination with other inside jokes in such a fashion is even less likely to be funny.
> 
> This thread is a perfect example of that. The moment is over. let it go.


Although I agree it is being mis-used by most here who have no idea... it is still entertaining. Lighten up. Its just the internet.

Furthermore, were you physically there, as in "in the internet" when it happened or do you mean "there" as in you read the original thread on RM?


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

William42 said:


> Misuse of an inside joke by people who weren't there when it happened rarely makes something funnier. Combination with other inside jokes in such a fashion is even less likely to be funny.
> 
> This thread is a perfect example of that. The moment is over. let it go.


I was here for 178, at least. Besides, how is anything created on a public forum an _inside_ joke?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Although I agree it is being mis-used by most here who have no idea... it is still entertaining. Lighten up. Its just the internet.
> 
> Furthermore, were you physically there, as in "in the internet" when it happened or do you mean "there" as in you read the original thread on RM?


yes! I was 'IN' the internet!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

njhcx4xlife said:


> Lighten up. Its just the internet


exactly 
do you really think people join forums to speak intelgently about things?


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Nazi. Thread over.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

William42 said:


> yes! I was 'IN' the internet!


Damn Neo... care to share with us how you did that? I took the blue pill unfortunately.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

i have to say that first pic looks like it needs some shimz, if it had them he would keep going!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i think that was not a he but a she....


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Worst thread ever.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)




----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

im gonna make a sign like that and sit in front of a bike shop hahahha


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice attention to details! Love the Shimz next to the change.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DJ Giggity said:


> You would need a step stool, shorty.


nah I am over 6 feet tall


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*Correction!*



ridefreeride said:


> exactly
> do you really think people join forums to speak intelgently about things?


You spelled "intelgently" incorrectly.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i feel the need to post here.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Way to bring back the "dinosaurs" dawg! But still, some funny stuff. Of course, SMT was the last one to post on this originally back on 10-22-2009.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

PepperJester said:


> rootbeer have *moar* shimzzz.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## audiologies (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy Crap, Im glad he brought this back. Funniest thread Ive ever read! 

In fact, its EPIC!!


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

thesenator said:


> You spelled "intelgently" incorrectly.


I think you unintentionally spelled "gravedigger".

Great post:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Bump


----------

